# Mateo's Turns 1 Year Old Today :)



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, it was raining all day today, so no beautiful outdoor shots of my sweet birthday Dogue. Just a quick, kind of weird, close-up...lol.

xxxoooooooo I love you, Mateo!











***Thread title should read: Mateo Turns 1 Year Old Today***


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Awwww. Happy birthday Mateo. You sure have a big beautiful head!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

:cheer2:*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MATEO!!!*:cheer2:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday from Rocky and Shade!!!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Happy birthday mateo!!!!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday you big beautiful hunk of dog! Seems like he was a little baby just the other day! Well, even though it rained I hope you had a great day!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mateo! 
You are such a handsome boy!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i cannot believe he is already a year old...wasn't it just yesterday he was a gangly big puppy?

happy birthday, sweet mateo. just remember. there is a home for you in washington when you get bored with that person who is holding you hostage from me, your one true love


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

magicre said:


> i cannot believe he is already a year old...wasn't it just yesterday he was a gangly big puppy?
> 
> happy birthday, sweet mateo. just remember. there is a home for you in washington when you get bored with that person who is holding you hostage from me, your one true love


Ha! Well, I know that you have lots of green grass for him to roll around in... and some type of volcano to play on. Dang. I must not let him know of this alternate paradise...


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Happy birthday big boy! arty:


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday to one gorgeous boy !!!!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

happy birthday!!!


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday, you big gorgeous boy!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MATEO*arty:*!*

May has been full of DFC children's birthdays and its only two days in...Yogi's is in 15 days.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

frogdog said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MATEO*arty:*!*
> 
> May has been full of DFC children's birthdays and its only two days in...Yogi's is in 15 days.


bubba's birthday is may 6. he will be five. 

may was a prolific month


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday to the big handsome man!!!!!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

makes me want to smooosh his face in with kisses. LOL. So adorable.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy First Birthday Mateo!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Ha! Well, I know that you have lots of green grass for him to roll around in... and some type of volcano to play on. Dang. I must not let him know of this alternate paradise...


This alternate paradise has not only grass, volcanoes, and RE. It also has another big slobber goof named Khan, who is wishing Mateo a day full of treats and snuggles!!
Happy Happy Birthday!!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Dear Mateo,

I LOVE you. You are the handsomest Dogue I know. I hope you had a wonderful birthday! 

Love, Emma (with bonus kisses from The Wiggles)


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> Dear Mateo,
> 
> I LOVE you. You are the handsomest Dogue I know. I hope you had a wonderful birthday!
> 
> Love, Emma (with bonus kisses from The Wiggles)


Mateo appreciates such bold declarations of love. (Ahem... LOVE). You know, cause he's a guy who is also not afraid to express his LOVE.  

I believe they would make a right pretty couple...

(Although, as we know, he may be swinging both ways...)


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mateo!


----------

